

Ask HN: Where to go in Silicon Valley - leecho0

Hi, long time lurker here. Our Taiwan-based startup is going to LA for Red Herring Global 100 contest, and I plan on visiting Silicon Valley for a few days while I'm there. Any tips on where to go and what to see to get to know the startup culture there?<p>Already got some connections to go to see 500 startups, Apple, and a few other companies there. I'd appreciate any suggestions or intros to awesome places.
======
notacylon
<http://paulgraham.com/seesv.html>
[http://steveblank.com/2011/02/22/a-visitors-guide-to-
silicon...](http://steveblank.com/2011/02/22/a-visitors-guide-to-silicon-
valley/)

------
NonEUCitizen
Computer History Museum, <http://www.computerhistory.org/>

Fry's Electronics, <http://www.frys.com/ac/storelocator/index.jsp> Sunnyvale
store is best

Also, Monte Jade is an SV-Taiwan organization: <http://www.montejade.org/>

------
michaelpinto
Steve Jobs' Garage: 2066 Crist Drive, Los Altos, California -- N 37o 20' x
W122o 04' <http://cicorp.com/Apple/garage/index.htm>

HP Garage, 367 Addison Ave, Palo Alto, CA 94309 <http://www.yelp.com/biz/hp-
garage-palo-alto>

~~~
leecho0
are they open to visitors?

~~~
michaelpinto
The Steve Jobs one isn't but HP does own the HP one — but I'm not sure if it's
open to the public.

